# Clan Raukaan (A Codex: Space Marine Supplement)



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Tripped across this on my Facebook. Hopefully this is the first time it's been posted here.












> CLAN RAUKAAN
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Welcome to your weekly look into the world of Games Workshop Digital Editions. Today, we take a look at the next codex supplement coming to an iPad near you! (Or a phone, tablet, computer or eReader.)
> ...


Source


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

it has already been posted here 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1431359#post1431359


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I realized that just after I posted. It can be deleted if the mods will it, but at the same time, perhaps it's useful to have it in the news section as well as the rumours? I don't know. Whatever seems best.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

More interested in a Chaos founding legions supplement, still, all Marine supplements are awesome and worth a read. Glad you posted this in news!


----------

